# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Farabi (874 - 950)

## ceyda

farabi.jpg

Felsefenin Müslümanlar arasında tanınmasında ve benimsenmesinde büyük görevler yapmış olan Türk filozoflarının ve siyasetbilimcilerinden Fârâbî'nin, fizik konusunda dikkatleri çeken en önemli çalışması, Boşluk Üzerine adını verdiği makalesidir. Fârâbî'nin bu yapıtı incelendiğinde, diğer Aristotelesçiler gibi, boşluğu kabul etmediği anlaşılmaktadır.

Fârâbî'ye göre, eğer bir tas, içi su dolu olan bir kaba, ağzı aşağıya gelecek biçimde batırılacak olursa, tasın içine hiç su girmediği görülür; çünkü hava bir cisimdir ve kabın tamamını doldurduğundan suyun içeri girmesini engellemektedir. Buna karşılık eğer, bir şişe ağzından bir miktar hava emildikten sonra suya batırılacak olursa, suyun şişenin içinde yükseldiği görülür. Öyleyse doğada boşluk yoktur.

Ancak, Fârâbî'ye göre ikinci deneyde, suyun şişe içerisinde yukarıya doğru yükselmesini Aristoteles fiziği ile açıklamak olanaklı değildir. Çünkü Aristoteles suyun hareketinin doğal yerine doğru, yani aşağıya doğru olması gerektiğini söylemiştir. Boşluk da olanaksız olduğuna göre, bu olgu nasıl açıklanacaktır? Bu durumda Aristoteles fiziğinin yetersizliğine dikkat çeken Fârâbî, hem boşluğun varlığını kabul etmeyen ve hem de bu olguyu açıklayabilen yeni bir varsayım oluşturmaya çalışmıştır. Bunun için iki ilke kabul eder:

1. Hava esnektir ve bulunduğu mekanın tamamını doldurur; yani bir kapta bulunan havanın yarısını tahliye edersek, geriye kalan hava yine kabın her tarafını dolduracaktır. Bunun için kapta hiç bir zaman boşluk oluşmaz.

2. Hava ve su arasında bir komşuluk ilişkisi vardır ve nerede hava biterse orada su başlar.

Fârâbî, işte bu iki ilkenin ışığı altında, suyun şişenin içinde yükselmesinin, boşluğu doldurmak istemesi nedeniyle değil, kap içindeki havanın doğal hacmine dönmesi sırasında, hava ile su arasındaki komşuluk ilişkisi yüzünden, suyu da beraberinde götürmesi nedeniyle oluştuğunu bildirmektedir.

Yapmış olduğu bu açıklama ile Fârâbî, Aristoteles fiziğini eleştirerek düzeltmeye çalışmıştır. Ancak açıklama yetersizdir; çünkü havanın neden doğal hacmine döndüğü konusunda suskun kalmıştır. Bununla birlikte, Fârâbî'nin bu açıklaması, sonradan Batı'da Roger Bacon tarafından doğadaki bütün nesneler birbirinin devamıdır ve doğa boşluktan sakınır biçimine dönüştürülerek genelleştirilecektir.

----------

